# "blue horned frogs" peppermint?



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,

Im just wondering if theres any Blue horned frogs for sale. I remember a friend that got one. Are they just a one of though?

Thanks.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

peppermint horned frogs are sometimes avaiable i assume that some1 is just asking for more and saying "blue" to get a fast buck 

personally i dont think peppermints are worth it as ive never seen on with the same colouration as an adult


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

So they dont stay blue then.? I would like to see some photos of some though.


----------



## Pugsley (Aug 13, 2008)

TURINS BANE said:


> So they dont stay blue then.? I would like to see some photos of some though.


Here are some pics of a minty as a froglette and an adult.




Same frog 1 year later.


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Lovely.:2thumb:


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

They are still so adorable as adults, I want one


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

I remember this guy how had a pure blue one as anyone got one of them.?


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

Is there anyone with a pure blue one for sale.?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

stick a wanted add in the classified section altho good luck in finding one ive never seen or heard of a pure blue pacman/horned frog


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

i payed 30 euros for one of these in munster germany in 2000. as adults they are still really nice. theres another very similar that is the same colour as a mint areo!! same price ut they do stay the same colour


----------



## TURINS BANE (Jul 3, 2008)

*re*

I WANT A BLUE HORNED FROG.....:welcome:


----------



## bloodaxe (May 13, 2010)

no picture?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

This thread is 18 months old, I don't think you'll get a response from the OP! However there was a thread recently about different coloured pacmans, if you search for something along the lines of 'look what I found, timothy and matilda will have a stroke!' then you'll be on the right track!! : victory:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I want the apricot orange one some one put up a link tj a japenese site the other day think it was andaroo they had grey ones


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Just noticed ur thread manda how do these things get bumped up after soo long.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> Just noticed ur thread manda how do these things get bumped up after soo long.


New people searching for specific things and then posting on them, not realising the date. I made that mistake when I first joined another forum, people got really angry at me!!!


----------

